# 4.2 System Sounds Flashable Zip



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I threw this together for those that want to sample the new sounds from 4.2. These are taken directly from the system dump.

Flash in your favorite recovery
Wipe Dalvik

I did this solely from my phone so make sure to do a backup. It worked fine for me

Last but not least http://db.tt/b8q6bRcT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Anything noticeably different/new?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

New ringtones/notifications and alarms
Nothing big just new sounds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I didn't notice anything new. If anything I saw a few tones with different names that were the same sound


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I didnt really listen to them all but i did make sure that whatever was in the dump was in the zip. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> I didnt really listen to them all but i did make sure that whatever was in the dump was in the zip.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


so where did you get the dump from? could you post any of the new walls?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Sys dump came from here http://www.androidtaskforce.com/2012/11/01/download-lg-nexus-4-system-dump/

Gonna get walls up later hopefully
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Walls (from above site)
http://www.mediafire.com/?5htc382ahdw6c92


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Walls (from above site)
> http://www.mediafire...5htc382ahdw6c92


thanks, cant wait to dig into that dump after class!!!! Wow that sounded pretty weird...


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> thanks, cant wait to dig into that dump after class!!!! Wow that sounded pretty weird...


haha... no doubt.
I looked at the walls... didn't see anything different.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> haha... no doubt.
> I looked at the walls... didn't see anything different.


i think they are only slightly tweaked, oh well lol


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> Walls (from above site)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5htc382ahdw6c92


These are ics wallpapers and not even jb wallpapers, not sure why these are in the system dump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

there is no telling how old the dump was, they could have been there just as place holders


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Fixed derp in the zip. Files should no longer show up several times

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DXjunkie (Jun 19, 2011)

Really? You didn't see anything different? Not so different in sounds, i agree, but look at the additional folders


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> haha... no doubt.
> I looked at the walls... didn't see anything different.


I think there were a few new ones. Nothing to write home about though. I never stick with default wallpapers for very long.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

